# Adderall 20 mg - First time - Perfect...



## lyXw33d

I really don't have enough time to post a detailed report right now but I now see why everyone likes this drug. The feeling of happiness and shureness present in oxycodone. The relaxation of xanax. The awareness of...well amphetamines...

I'm extremely active right now and i'm able to do a LOT of work very efficiently...but at the same time it feels good to just sit and relax.

I just hope the comedown won't be too terrible and that i don't become addicted.

Fun!


----------



## crackfiend

The comedown isn't too bad at all.  If you have any bud smoke a bowl or two and you won't even notice it.

Since this is your first time you should have somebody touch your head very lightly, your whole body will tingle for like two minutes.. It feels great.


----------



## lyXw33d

hmm....i took this at 8:10 and the high started to wear off around 11:10 (i was starting to get a little tired) and was pretty much gone at 1:00...also i was actually able to eat at around 12:40 (i ate half of what i normally eat at that time)

is this normal with 20 mg? i thought it was supposed to last 6+ hours...

[edit - and i have the b973 pills which aren't exactly adderall...http://www.erowid.org/ask/ask.cgi?ID=3065]


----------



## dbighead2

ah man, the first time I took addy, I was awake for about 2 days. 

maybe thats because of a lack of tolerance, because I only took 30mgs, 

The one with the time release beads in it, I took them and chewed them up.


----------



## Piper methysticum

When I use them recreationally, I can take close to 150mgs in a night, though a meer 10mgs orally will keep me awake and alert all day if I take it in the morning.  I have had trouble sleeping from taking them around 2PM and trying to sleep around 10PM.  They last a long time.  I love speed.  There is really no describing the feeling.  It's so much better and more complex than a Cocaine high.


----------



## BrianUK23

Adderal is a fun drug.  I woul take the 30's in school and be a working machine all day. 

I also took one before a football game (although not too bright due to racing heart) and played the best game of my life.  1 interception, a blocked field goal, a kickoff return for a touchdown, and 7 catches for 120 yards and a touchdown.


----------



## jacquescousteau

Adderall is.. well.. it's the thing in the world and the worst thing in the world, to me.

I love being on it so much that I don't even WANT it anymore. It's been long enough since I had it to completely forget the feeling, and I'm glad.

but at the same time I would love to experience that feeling again, hah.

Makes my guitar playing very precise.. makes me talk WAY more than anyone ever should..

My advice is.. try it, enjoy it for a bit, then get the hell away from it.

I don't understand how some people eat this daily.. I know a couple kids who do, they look like complete tweakers.


----------



## RyanM

ah the memories 20mg was my first dose ever with adderall too yeah it lasted me a long time too I stayed up over 24 hours the first time it was the greatest thing ever

hm well just be careful and don't get out of control with it I'm sure it all depends on the person and what kind of drugs they like/their lifestyle

Yeah back then I didn't think I would of did 200mg+ in a day but it happens and now a days I take 100mg torn between parachuting or snorting but without it I  am completely dead so don't let it become your only source of energy/happiness


----------



## Mean Girl

lyXw33d said:
			
		

> *I really don't have enough time to post a detailed report right now *



What a shame! Until such time you feel like adding some more detail, I'm going to close this, it's not really going anywhere for this forum. Perhaps you could enquire more about Adderall in Drug Basics or Other Drugs until then?

When you're ready to change your report, give one of the mods a PM and we'll re-open it for you


----------

